# Kürschnerei funktioniert nicht



## Neoikeia (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Buffis,

ich habe mir einen Nachtelf-Druiden erstellt, der mittlerweile Lvl 10 ist und mit ihm Kürschnern erlernt. Das Messer dazu habe ich auch im Inventar. Aus irgenteinem Grund kann ich aber nichts häuten, immer wenn ich auf einen toten mob mit der Fähigkeit klicke (auch Wildtier) erscheint die Meldung, dass diese Kreatur nicht gehäutet werden kann. Ich habe sämtliche Kreaturen in Darnassus ausprobiert. Ist das ein Bug ?


LG


----------



## MoccaCafee (14. Dezember 2010)

Bin Stufe 61 und hab einen Kürschnereiskill von 380 läuft einwandfrei. Vllt ist das ein Bug in den Niedrigstufigen Gebieten. Beim nächsten Hotfix wird das bestimmt behoben


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Dezember 2010)

Steht denn auch "Häutbar" dabei? Wenn nicht geht es halt nicht^^


----------



## Perkone (21. Dezember 2010)

Mobstufe vll. zu hoch?


----------



## wardir (21. Dezember 2010)

Geht in der Regel nur bei Wildtieren und Drachen. Dann muss bei toten und *gelooteten* Mob im Tooltip "*Häutbar*" in den Farben, Orange, gelb, grün oder grau drin stehn. Ist der Schriftzug rot, dann ist dein Skill nicht ausreichend um den Mob zu häuten.


----------



## Tyngir (23. März 2011)

wardir schrieb:


> Geht in der Regel nur bei Wildtieren und Drachen. Dann muss bei toten und *gelooteten* Mob im Tooltip "*Häutbar*" in den Farben, Orange, gelb, grün oder grau drin stehn. Ist der Schriftzug rot, dann ist dein Skill nicht ausreichend um den Mob zu häuten.



Lässt sich ganz einfach "errechnen", die Stufe die man im Kürschnern hat geteilt durch fünf. 

Beispiel: Du hast im Kürchnern Stufe 100, dann kannst Du alle Mobs bis einschl. Lv 20 kürschnern. Das ganze ändert sich erst in Northend, da gibst ein paar Mobs wo die Rechnung nicht aufgeht.

Achja... und wenn man auf 525 ist, dann bekommt man fast überall "primitives Leder".

Gruß
Tyngir

PS: Natürlich müssen die Mobs vorm häuten leer gelootet sein.


----------



## Throgan (23. März 2011)

Du könntest auch einfach n Ticket schreiben und mal nen GM fragen wenn nichts mehr hilft...ansonsten, wenn Du alles obige berücksichtigt hast...kannst auch mal den WTF und Cache ordner löschen, oder mal alle Addons abstellen....das übliche halt...


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2011)

Tyngir schrieb:


> Achja... und wenn man auf 525 ist, dann bekommt man fast überall "primitives Leder".





Häh? Wie meinst denn das?


----------

